# Sofas



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

We are needing a new 2 + 3 seater sofa. From doing some research online I have found Love Sofas they are based in Huddersfield. 

Has anyone used them before?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Never heard of them and a couple of things on their site that would put me off. 1 Photoshopped images of the sofas, old school scaling tactic to make it look like you're buying something more reasonably sized than you are.
2. They sell bonded leather chesterfields. No one who cares about after sales would ever dream of using such a substandard material on something that would show it up as substandard. They either don't care or are too inexperienced to know that it's a poor product to buy in in the first place.
Add to that the fact that you have no bricks and mortar store to walk in should you have a problem and they're only giving your statutory 12 month guarantee where as most high street retailers now are giving between 5 and fifteen.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

They do have a store you can go to and buy from. 

If I went to a highstreet chain. I would be paying double if not almost triple for the same style of sofa. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Same style yes but not the same quality.
Take dfs for example. They own five British based factories and produce more sofas than any other European based manufacturers. They have almost a 30% UK market share. I don't think love sofas can compete with their buying power. As someone who's been in this industry for over a decade I just think they "look" a good deal. Not so sure they'll last or feel a good deal.
I know it's a trek but maybe pay them a visit.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2017)

If you do decide to visit Huddersfield stop off in Batley and have a look at Made.com They have a showroom there as well as online. If you don't like what they have there's another floor run by another company (can't remember name) and they have loads of sofas on display, more than made.com - Redbrick Mill Batley WF17 6JF

I bought a nice looking sofa from made.com but am very disappointed with the quality of the foam inserts. One year on and they're ready for replacing.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Got mine from NEXT through the online sale, they were basically half of the retail price and are not ex-display. They do seem like good quality items and have proved to be in the 18 months I've had them. Worth keeping an eye out.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

It also depends on what you can afford. I'd far rather pay out right than have another direct debit and debt each month

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

We bought a new suite last year. We ended up getting a real nice one for a good price from barker and stonehouse. What surprised me is that a lot of different stores carry the same sofas under different names. I started looking in stores, finding ones I liked and looking on them for makers marks and then searching for their website when I was at home and calling them for a list of retailers to check who was most competitive with price.


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

I will put this in block capitals

DO NOT BUY A BONDED LEATHER SOFA THEY ARE C**P

I bought a bonded leather sofa and armchair a few years ago, one of the worst mistakes I have ever made - barely lasted 12 months before splitting - the company I bought it from basically blamed abuse (which had not happened) they did one repair after much badgering then it split elsewhere and I got no where with them. 

had to replace with a real leather sofa after 2 years, so the money I saved by buying bonded leather (did not know what it was then) was lost.

classic case of buy cheap, buy twice


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Just bought my 2 sofas from Next. Bought my previous sofa and armchair from Next as well and was very happy with the quality. 

Only buying new ones as we gifted the old ones to my in-laws! Still in great condition after 5yrs.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

It's a fabric one I'm looking at

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

If their stuff is your style Laura Ashley do really nice sofas and chairs,we've had a chair for three years and it still looks new.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

We bought a French Connection one from DFS and quality on the frame is 15 years I think. Pretty sure that LukeM advised they were good then. 

I think it is called their Zinc range.

We bought a 2 seater in grey, a 3 seater in blue and a matching single chair and pouffe. Then we bought a checked footstool. I'm going to buy another footstool as they offer storage - 4 years 0% apr


----------



## ScaryLady (Jul 8, 2006)

Have a look at indigo furniture, we have a lot of stuff from there, all very well made and wearing well. They have showrooms too and do 0% finance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Another NEXT customer here! Spent £2.7k on a fabric sofa suite + foot/storage unit and looks as good as new 2 years later. Hoping it'll last 10 years.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I've had 2 bonded leather chesterfields since 2001 which have had all sort of abuse and still look new.

I also have an aniline leather sofa which is fine as long a it's looked after regularly.


----------

